# Cheesy Changing Portraits



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

For a couple of years I have picked up the silly changing portraits from the Dollar Store and the other stores on their after Halloween sales. The presentation of these is bad as is, so to make them look legit I have been re-framing them in really cool, but very inexpensive thrift store frames. It's pretty easy to do and you get alot of bang for your buck. I plan to hang them on my wall mingled with photoshopped 1800's style portraits of my family. I think that would be cool. Here's my good start.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You've got some nice frames there, and they're a perfect facelift for the cheesy photos


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I also like frames with glass in them, Roxy. My wife didn't think the effect would work with glass but I tried it out and it works fine. It just makes them look a bit more legit.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't know if your thread inspired Spooky1, but when I got home last night, there was a framed cheesy changing photo proudly displayed in our family room

Changing or not, we call old photos "instant ancestors":jol:


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

Love it--and am totally stealing the idea.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

its looking great!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Great idea! I've been holding off buying those spooky changing images _because _of the cheap and unrealistic frames.

And you know, I never thought of simply re-framing them myself!

Awesome idea Bascombe... and yes, I too, will swipe this idea 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a few of these myself that I have framed. I'm going to suspend them from the ceiling with fishing line so they look like they are floating (hopefully).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P.S. I trust I am not the only person who will stand in front of pictures like these in the store and move back and forth just to see them change:jol:


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Absolutely true! I go through all of them like that Roxy.

I too have thought of re-framing them, but I never really acted upon it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> I don't know if your thread inspired Spooky1, but when I got home last night, there was a framed cheesy changing photo proudly displayed in our family room
> 
> Changing or not, we call old photos "instant ancestors":jol:


Nope, I was inspired by the 30% off sale at Michaels. They had some decent ones in real frames.

I like the frames you used for yours.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree Bascombe a frame can do those dollar store pictures a world of difference. I also use some of the frames from the Dollar Tree. You would be surprised if you look through the frame selection they have some old looking ones. Nice job!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

No, no, no. I'm pretty sure it's just you who does this.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I've gotten a few of these as gifts. A few of the local churches have their rummage sales twice a year and on Bag Day you can fill a garbage bag for a buck. There is an entire table of picture frames so I stock up. When you break it down, each frame costs maybe 3 CENTS!! I could pick them up for everyone, but the shipping would kill me.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Got a couple of these that hang around my house this time of year. Never thought of simply re-framing them. I'll now be on the look out for whatever type of old frames I can find. Thanks for sharing! Yours look great!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

My wife did the same thing last year. You have some really nice frames. Where did you get the bigger pictures?


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I got the little ones at the dollar store, but the big ones I got at Kmart, WalMart or the floating seasonal Halloween Store on clearance. I very rarely pay full price for anything. I believe in delayed gratification. Buy it on clearance this year, use it next.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Bascombe you'll fit right in here with your penny-pinching ways! There's nothing better to me than heading to the storage bins and finding all the stuff I forgot I bought after the season the year before!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You're pictures look so much better. I've done this with a few, but after seeing yours I'm going to change out the whole lot. Look out thrift stores, here I come.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

What a great idea!! (heading to dollar store.....)


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

That's weird that I just stumbled onto this thread, I was thinking the very same thing this past Friday. 
I had swung by my local Big Lots, and they had 2 such portraits. However, they're $7 a piece, and I'm not sure where I'd hang them, so I decided to sit on it a while and think it over. But I knew if I bought them, I'd definitely be putting them in real frames -I dislike the cheesy "just store bought" generic look, it lacks authenticity. I often customize the props I buy, to some extent, when I can.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice.. I too am stealing this idea. I already have tons of these pics so thanx for sharing.


----------



## gazza (Nov 12, 2012)

*sites to buy changing portraits/gortraits*

I have been searching for some while to find the "best" place to buy these. do you got any knowledge of this? the size of the pictures (want them hanging on the wall) and amount of money is of course important, but i also want to combine it with a wide range to choose from! anyone who can help me....please....:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't know if there is a "best" place to buy these. Around Halloween, you can find them in dollar stores, Halloween stores like Spirit, Michaels, and I've even seen them in grocery stores when they have a Halloween display.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You'd better start looking right now because the after Halloween sales will soon be over, if not already. But buying them at the clearance sales if the best bang for your buck. Otherwise Dollar Tree is always the cheapest.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

I never thought they were that cool either. But they are really popular. My wife purchased some this year and everyone seems to love them. i guess we are all out for perfection. the frames do make a big difference. I like this.


----------

